# How do you measure spoke length?



## Rodland (Nov 28, 2007)

I am trying to restore my Dad's old pre-war Western Flyer and would like to re spoke the wheels after I paint them. I see spokes now come in mm lengths. How do you measure the old spokes? From tip of thread to tip of bent end or to the bend?  HELP!


----------



## chromedonkey (Nov 30, 2007)

most good shops that sell spokes should have a spoke ruler. (park tools sells a good one) you place the shoulder of the spoke into a slot that holds it in place. That is zero.Take the measurement from the end of the spoke including the threaded portion. Also note that most older bikes had double butted spokes and X-long nipples. DT swiss spokes sells a nipple that is 22mm in length. The butting on some newer spokes is usually 14/15 GA., or 1.8/2.0 mm. I think that the older spokes measure more like 1.6/2.0 though.(thickness) hopefully you kept some of the old spokes and can use those as a reference when purchasing the new ones. note that the frt. and rear are different lengths and your cross pattern needs to stay the same (usually 4 cross).check out "the Bicycle Wheel" by Jobst Brandt, its a good wheel book.
good luck,
-Nate


----------



## donp (Dec 1, 2007)

sheldon brown covers it pretty well.
http://sheldonbrown.com/wheelbuild.html


----------



## Rodland (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks! I hope this will get me back on the road. I will post pics when I get some and figure out how


----------



## AntonyR (Dec 5, 2007)

Assuming you have 26" wheels, give Memory Lane a call and order a set of 10 5/8 spokes.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 5, 2007)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=413&page=2&highlight=spoke


----------

